# DVD-RW drive won't burn - "Invalid Address for Write"



## SleepyWeasel (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all, I recently bought a Sager NP2092 laptop with an Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530B drive. The drive reads CDs and DVDs fine, but it can't burn DVDs.

When I first tried to burn a DVD in Nero, it seemed to work fine, until I re-inserted the DVD and it was recognized as a blank disc, even though I had burned an ISO image to it and, looking at the bottom, it clearly had had data written on it.

Next, I tried to burn another ISO with Nero, but it never made it, and I was given this error log:



> 4C85-1000-0805-0001-4036-M0KE-****
> 
> Windows XP 6.0
> AMD64
> ...


OK, I know that was long, but I'm almost done. I then tried with another piece of software, ImgBurn, and while it actually started burning, it still failed, and gave me this reason:


> W 17:44:43 Failed to Write Sectors 131648 - 131679 - Reason: Write Error
> W 17:44:43 Retrying (1 of 20)...
> W 17:44:44 Retry Failed - Reason: Invalid Address For Write


and so on to 20 before:


> E 17:49:24 Failed to Write Sectors 131648 - 131679 - Reason: Write Error
> E 17:49:24 Next Writable Address: 131150


Sorry for the long post, but I really need help. I've been told this may be a firmware issue, but I can't track down firmware for this drive. Also, this may be an I/O issue too, but I have no idea what to do with that.

I'd REALLY appreciate any help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have you tried a different brand of blank disc?
This solution may help.....give it a try........
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/
Use the Guided Help.

You may need to reinstall Nero after completion.


----------



## SleepyWeasel (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks, but I have Vista, not XP. Is it possible to do this on Vista?

Edit: I just realized that it still says XP under my user name. Should probably fix that...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Yes.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461/en-us
Ignore the title, it's applicable to your problem. Whether it works or not is another matter but it's worth trying.

From that page....
".........OR you install or uninstall applications that have a CD/DVD filter driver. When you restart the computer, the CD drive or DVD drive no longer works as expected.
CAUSE:
You uninstalled CD software that fails to properly remove itself in the registry. 
You installed software that adds filter drivers in the CD and the DVD storage stack that interfere with existing filters."

Remember, you may need to reinstall Nero after completion.


----------



## SleepyWeasel (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry I haven't replied in so long, I've been away.

Anyway, I tried deleting those registry files and it didn't work out, but there's something important to note: I _can_ burn CD-Rs, but still no luck with DVD-Rs or RWs. Is there any explanation for this?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, it can be either a hardware fault or an error within the registry and/or drivers.
When it's hardware, it's usually a dirty laser. To clean the laser, you just use a cleaner disc available from most stores that also sell blank media.
Worst scenario is a dead or faulty laser.

Now, if it's a software issue and clearing the filters has not helped, then you should first uninstall all cd/dvd burning software and restart your PC.
Then, go into Control Panel> System> Hardware> Device Manager and right-click on the name of the drive. Select Uninstall and restart the computer again.
Let windows load the drivers and configure the drive, then use Vista to burn a DVD.


----------



## SleepyWeasel (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok, an update:

I uninstalled the software, rebooted, uninstalled the DVD drive, rebooted, and when I booted back up, the DVD drive was in Device Manager, as though nothing had happened. I didn't need to scan for new devices or install the DVD drive in any way I could see; my computer booted up the way it always does.

After that, I tried using Vista to burn a DVD, but it never made it past the "Preparing to format" stage of the burning process.

Thank you for your help so far; I'd really appreciate any more you could offer.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Sleepy
Have you tried using different blank media types, like DVD +RW for example or a different label, like Sony or Memorex etc?

If it's the same result with quality blank media then I honestly think you should contact Sager or the reatailer you purchased it from. It's a brand new laptop and should work straight "out the box"!
http://www.sagernotebook.com/information.php?information_id=2


----------



## SleepyWeasel (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks, I'm hoping to avoid an RMA, but it may be inevitable.

One more thought: Drivers. Under Device Manager, I have 2 drivers listed for the drive: cdrom.sys and GEARAspiWDM.sys.

I have no idea what the GEAR driver is, or how it got there. Plus, does cdrom.sys cover DVD-ROMs? Am I missing a driver?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Sleepy
In Device Manager under DVD/CD Drives it should say Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530B. That's all.
http://www.file.net/process/gearaspiwdm.sys.html


----------



## SleepyWeasel (Jun 24, 2005)

Right. That's all it says under the Device Manager window, but if I right click the drive, go to properties, then "Driver" and then "Driver Details," I am given those two drivers.

As for the drivers themselves, I'm wondering if I'm missing something. I have the cdrom.sys driver, but does that only apply to CDs? Am I missing a DVD driver? If that's the problem, it could explain why I can burn a CD in iTunes but I can't burn a DVD using any software.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

I think you should uninstall all the Burning software you have, restart in Safe Mode and run this program..........
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
clean your hard drive and registry

Now, do this again...
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461/en-us

Now, go into the System Configuration Utlity via Start> Run> type in the box... msconfig ....and click OK.

Open the Services tab and check the box that says Hide all Microsoft Services and uncheck all of those.

Move to the Startup tab and Disable everything.

Restart and try Vista's DVD Maker to burn a disc.


----------

